
Two Types of Envy - Jun8
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/04/two-types-of-envy.html
======
Jun8
I encountered this interesting piece in Aaronson's post
([http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/04/two-types-of-
envy.html](http://www.overcomingbias.com/2018/04/two-types-of-envy.html)),
after you read it you might want to read his thoughts, too.

